# Hunter vs Toro new system



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I got a couple of quotes for irrigation. One was toro and the other was Hunter what are your thoughts on them.

I have to say I feel the Hunter dealer really knew his shit as he not only checked my pressure but did a dynamic pressure check. The Toro dealer did not.
Also the Hunter dealer says he uses all commercial heads...I-20's, he showed me the difference from the commercial to the residential with the increased spring pressure to the 3 seals and the filter. He also uses a flexible comncetion to each head that will be installed. He also came to my house with a book of his clients with references. I was pretty impressed. He only was 500 bucks more than the Toro dealer. That being said im not a pro with irrigation so I was hoping you all could share your knowledge.
Hunter vs Toro
Either one I go with what should I look for in the products and install.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Forget about the brand. Did they provide a layout?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> Forget about the brand. Did they provide a layout?


Yes only 1 of them


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Head to head caverage, valve box location, no mix zones into the same area are some of the important stuff to look at.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> Head to head caverage, valve box location, no mix zones into the same area are some of the important stuff to look at.


Thank you from what I saw on the diagram coverage looked good had head to head coverage... he had the middle zones seperate from the sides and the valve boxes seemed to make sense.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Head to head caverage, valve box location, no mix zones into the same area are some of the important stuff to look at.
> ...


I'm assuming that was the Hunter installer. I wouldn't trust anyone who doesn't do pressure checks and provide you a layout. And Hunter is a better product generally speaking, but like g man said that should be at the bottom of your list.

If you have concerns, take a picture of the plans and post them.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


Yes it was. I struck a deal with him. Was going to only do part of my property now im doing the whole thing. Lead time is 3 weeks. So Ill be ready for my kbg reno rhis fall.


----------

